# jd 110 loader backhoe driving problem



## tfreed

I am having a problem moving forward or reverse it seems to hesitate, a lot, once the machine has warmed up. If sitting still using the buckets all works well. I have changed the fuel filter-still same problem


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum tfreed! Sorry you had some problems getting registered. Looks like the board is working for you now.

Are you getting any malfuction code lights when this happens?


----------



## tfreed

no error codes show up, nothing blinks on dash


----------



## Live Oak

Do you have the motion match set to slow or high? Is the load match turned off? Also check all of the pedal linkage for any debry or something that may be obstructing them.


----------



## Live Oak

(3) Sluggish Response To Changes In Speed?
Yes - Hydraulic oil level low in transaxle
Yes - Low charge pressure. See Tests and
Adjustments section.
Yes - Main drive pressure relief valve stuck open.
See Tests and Adjustments section.
Yes - Air in system. See Hydraulic System Bleed
Procedure.
Yes - Hydrostatic pump output pressure too low.
See Tests and Adjustments section.
Yes - Internal pump or motor damage or excessive
wear
Yes - Forward/Reverse proportional valve
malfunction


----------



## Live Oak

When was the last time you changed the transmission/hydraulic fluid, suction filter, and hydrostatic filter as well as inspected/cleaned the suction screen?

It is required to be changed every 400 machine hours. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## Lamar Holland

Could be a lot of things. Sounds to me to be the hydro transmission is the culprit. Plugged screen, plugged filter? The first two years they were made, this was a big problem for them... I think if you check hard enough, a good dealer will admit there was a problem but Deere didn't make it a mandatory recall, at least this is what I was told by a friend who is high up at a super huge Deere construction dealer here in New England area


----------



## MFreund

Is the engine the problem or does it seem to be in the transmission. Why did you change the fuel filter if it is a transmission problem.


----------



## OZZY1166

Have 110 john deere hoe won,t move flashing codes [email protected]


----------



## smavenator

Check your set switch and wiring to it. Also your potentiometer could be the culprit


----------



## smavenator

Seat switch


----------



## gil

Hi, 
I have a 110 backhoe tbs I bought used with about 1200 hrs.( hour meter not working) and after about 1/2 hour to 45 minof use it too hesitates going forward or backwards. Did you resolve your problem?
If so, is this a easy fix or did I get scamed. Thanks ,Mike


----------



## lwards

Hi, my husband just bought a 110 with about 400 hours on it. He changed all the oils, filters, greased it, hugged it, and called it George (for a week before he drove it). However, it started hesitating in reverse when we brought it home, then it would stop for longer periods, then not move at all. I recall having an issue with an 88 grand AM we owned. I started thinking the computer was screwed, that being the issue in the car. If not, it was definitely electric, because he'd already serviced the thing to the moon and back. My husband, being a mechanic, started small, not wanting to spend the bucks on the puter. Finally when the inexpensive parts (yeah right) didn't work, he conceded and ordered the computer. (Did I mention he was a JD tech?) So he had access to the service manuals, Computer recal, D-tacks etc... Turns out the service manual wasn't worth the paper it was written on and he managed to find a D-tack (sp?) that was very explicit. And YES it was the computer. However, the recalibration process written in the service manuals was a joke. It gave wrong info. So the reason I'm posting this, is to let people know that when the issue is the computer, and the tech can't fix it, that they need to calibrate the computer according to the D-tack. Now, this is long winded, but it has a point. A lot of people accidently reset the computers on these things because of the vacant fuse slot. It can only be recalibrated by the JD dealerships and I don't want anyone to fork out a fortune for their mistake. We're lucky because my husband is a JD mechanic and spent hours looking through old D-tacks to find out why the stupid thing wouldn't get past a certain point on the recalibration process.


----------

